# P-51 vs P-47



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 17, 2018)

Just wondering which plane was the better fighter.
Both planes are the 'D' variant.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2018)

Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV said:


> Just wondering which plane was the better fighter.
> Both planes are the 'D' variant.


This thread/poll has been beat to death. Please search the forum for the most current one. Locked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

